# Westin Maui



## Thomfam (Aug 19, 2011)

If we are staying at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas are we able to use the amenities ie pools at the Westin Maui Resort and Spa ?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> If we are staying at the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas are we able to use the amenities ie pools at the Westin Maui Resort and Spa ?



No. Of course, you do have charging privileges at all Starwood hotels, so you can eat by the pool, just not use the pool.


----------



## raigosa4 (Aug 19, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I do not think that you do.  You really won't need to anyway, in my opinion.  There are several beautiful pools to choose from between the Ocean Resort Villas North and South. Besides that, there is Spa Helani and the ocean is much calmer on that stretch than it is on the other side of the Black Rock (where Sheraton is located).  I hope you enjoy your stay!  We love staying there!


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks. The exchange is for our dd, her honeymoon next May. We are Marriott owners and never stayed at Westin but hear it's really nice! She spotted the pool at the resort and wants to go. I'm sure she'll figure something out


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2011)

You can't - and the pools at the hotel are about twice as crowded as the pools at the timeshare, so my guess is that she won't want to.


----------



## GregT (Aug 19, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> Thanks. The exchange is for our dd, her honeymoon next May. We are Marriott owners and never stayed at Westin but hear it's really nice! She spotted the pool at the resort and wants to go. I'm sure she'll figure something out



Thomfam,

We own at Marriott Maui Ocean Club, but stayed at the Westin Kaanapali (WKORVN) and we loved it.  It's a beautiful property, comparable to the Marriott.  There have been many good threads on the pro and con of each property, but both are terrific.

They will have a wonderful honeymoon there, that's a great place for them!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 19, 2011)

DeniseM - thanks I'll tell her. She won't want to go if it's crowded. They are planning a lot of activities so I'm not sure how much time they will actually spend at the pools

GregT- It sounds like a great resort and since I was only able to get them a studio, I think they are better off at the Westin. Her sister got married this past May and stayed at the Marriott in a 1 bedroom and loved it. We give them 2 weeks anywhere and both picked Hawaii. Second week will be Kauai, in a 1 bedroom.

Then it's time for Todd and I to get to use our weeks!  

Patti


----------



## GregT (Aug 19, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> DeniseM - thanks I'll tell her. She won't want to go if it's crowded. They are planning a lot of activities so I'm not sure how much time they will actually spend at the pools
> 
> GregT- It sounds like a great resort and since I was only able to get them a studio, I think they are better off at the Westin. Her sister got married this past May and stayed at the Marriott in a 1 bedroom and loved it. We give them 2 weeks anywhere and both picked Hawaii. Second week will be Kauai, in a 1 bedroom.
> 
> ...



Patti, 

We were very impressed with the Studio -- we had a 2BR when we were there and noted at the time how much bigger and more complete the Studio felt versus the comparable lock-off to our unit at Lahaina Villas.   Congratulations to the future newlyweds and the families!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Greg!


----------



## Tfleming675 (Aug 19, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> You can't - and the pools at the hotel are about twice as crowded as the pools at the timeshare, so my guess is that she won't want to.



We just purchased a 2brm L/O at Westin Riverfront and they told us we would have access to all hotel facilities inluding the pool. Is this policy on a property by property basis?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2011)

Tfleming675 said:


> We just purchased a 2brm L/O at Westin Riverfront and they told us we would have access to all hotel facilities inluding the pool. Is this policy on a property by property basis?



Property by property.  The problem on Maui is that the timeshare were getting bombed by people coming over from the hotels (and off the street) to use their facilities, and owner's protested that they were being squeezed out of their owned property.   Party crashers have been an ongoing problem at the resort [in the past.]


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Party crashers have been an ongoing problem at the resort.



...were a problem.
Maybe in the future, but after Tuggers sent Gregg (GM WKORV) a plethoria of productive emails - WKORV took action (if it wasn't for SVO TUG - this may have gone unchecked).  Of course, as an Owner, I plan to stay vigilant. Fortunatly, we will soon be there.

Going to miss Gregg - hopefully the new GM (who has been at WKORV for a few years - iirc) will be as competitent.


----------



## J&JFamily (Aug 19, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Property by property.  The problem on Maui is that the timeshare were getting bombed by people coming over from the hotels (and off the street) to use their facilities, and owner's protested that they were being squeezed out of their owned property.   Party crashers have been an ongoing problem at the resort.



When we first visited Maui (when Starwood was selling WKORVN) they had a promotion called "stay at 1 play at 3" or something like that.  Basically, if you stayed at either the Westin Maui Resort (Hotel), the Sheraton Maui (Hotel) or WKORV/N, you could visit and use the facilities at any of the three.  Rightfully so (for us owners), this was discontinued.  

Having been to all three, I agree with Denise that you won't need to go to the Westin Hotel if you're staying at WKORV.  The hotel pool is nice (with a nice waterslide) but it is infinitely more crowded than the timeshare facilities (WKORV and WKORVN).  

The snorkeling in front of the Sheraton (by Black Rock) is nice and the Sheraton has a very nice breakfast buffet ($20/person as of a few years ago).  But other than that, WKORV offers much of the same but is less crowded.  

Anyway, I hope they have a wonderful honeymoon; I'm sure they'll love the resort!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> ...were a problem.
> Maybe in the future, but after Tuggers sent Gregg (GM WKORV) a plethoria of productive emails - WKORV took action (if it wasn't for SVO TUG - this may have gone unchecked).  Of course, as an Owner, I plan to stay vigilant. Fortunatly, we will soon be there.
> 
> Going to miss Gregg - hopefully the new GM (who has been at WKORV for a few years - iirc) will be as competitent.



Agreed - edited my post to clarify that.


----------



## lorenmd (Aug 19, 2011)

and the snorkeling out front the villas is far superior to the snorkeling over at the black rock by the sheraton.  we saw lots of garbage lots of legs and few live coral but out front the wkorv is a long beautiful reef which allows you to really enjoy your snorkeling and several young turtles to swim with. we are on our last day and have enjoyed the resort immensely and our pool is nicer.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree - while snorkling around Black Rock (esp backside) is interesting - I prefer the snorkling right outside WKORV from the public beach north to right beyond WKORVN.  It is much larger area and more diverse - as well as within steps of the shower and hot tub at the resort - and just a few more steps away from the villa.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 19, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> I agree - while snorkling around Black Rock (esp backside) is interesting - I prefer the snorkling right outside WKORV from the public beach north to right beyond WKORVN.  It is much larger area and more diverse - as well as within steps of the shower and hot tub at the resort - and just a few more steps away from the villa.



Yes, but the beach dives are much better (and more difficult, due to current) by Black Rock than in front of WKORV, for those who scuba.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2011)

I do not like Black Rock because of the ditch full of dirty run-off water that empties directly into the ocean on the North side of the rock.  Check it out - it's gross!


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 19, 2011)

Regarding snorkeling, the "honeymooners" plan to do some snorkel trips. Are they worth the cost and any recommended vendors? SIL to be is a diver, certified for deep dives and cave dives but dd only snorkels so looking for the wow factor w/o the deep water experience. The discussed snuba (not sure that's correct) but she won't breath underwater...


----------



## PamMo (Aug 19, 2011)

We love the snorkeling right in front of WKROV/WKORVN. We always see turtles and a nice variety of fish. A highlight was swimming alongside eagle rays for awhile - which was incredible - they seemed to be as curious about us as we were about them. When we slowed down, they slowed down and sort of turned to look at us - it was unbelievably cool!

A honeymoon with a week in Maui and a week in Kauai - your daughter and her husband are so lucky! Best wishes to them for a long and happy life together.


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam. He's a great guy and we love him! We're glad we can give them the weeks at the resorts.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 19, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> Regarding snorkeling, the "honeymooners" plan to do some snorkel trips. Are they worth the cost and any recommended vendors? SIL to be is a diver, certified for deep dives and cave dives but dd only snorkels so looking for the wow factor w/o the deep water experience. The discussed snuba (not sure that's correct) but she won't breath underwater...



I recommend Trilogy's all day Lanai trip.  It's expensive but they feed you 2 meals and there's enough variety for everyone to be happy.  My husband is part fish and will be in the water as much as possible.  I get seasick snorkeling so my time in the water is much more limited.  With a charter he's never in the water by himself and I can just sit and enjoy the boat ride and scenery.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> I recommend Trilogy's all day Lanai trip.  It's expensive but they feed you 2 meals and there's enough variety for everyone to be happy.  My husband is part fish and will be in the water as much as possible.  I get seasick snorkeling so my time in the water is much more limited.  With a charter he's never in the water by himself and I can just sit and enjoy the boat ride and scenery.



+1 - this is a fantastic all-inclusive, all-day trip - if you count their delicious continental breakfast of great cinnamon rolls, fruit, juice, and coffee, they actually serve 3 meals!   
http://www.sailtrilogy.com/lanai/discover/


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 20, 2011)

This is great to hear.they looked at Trilogy and wondered if it was worth the price. Any other suggesrions will be appreciated.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 20, 2011)

I liked Safari Boat Excursions. They take you all the way around Lanai and stop for snorkeling at several out-of-the-way places. I recommned going Tueday - Saturday, when Captain Dave is in charge of the boat.


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 20, 2011)

Well their plan is to on at least two snorkeling trips so I will send them both recommendations .  Thank you!


----------



## zsn (Aug 21, 2011)

If you don't want to go on an actual boat trip, drive to the next traffic light north to the strip mall, and rent snorkel equipment from Snorkel Bob's. Then, drive further north to either Kapalua Bay, or Honolua Bay. We prefer the latter. We tried various beach spots, and found Honolua Bay to be the best; Kapalua is a distant second, although it does have showers, toilets etc. 

Try to get there before 9 am (parking gets cumbersome otherwise), spend a few hours in the water. It's like swimming in an aquarium - head straight out to the middle of the bay and then turn right towards the rocky point on the northwest end of the bay, and follow the coast, about 100 ft from the shoreline back to where you started. Should take about 2 hours, and you'll save about $110 per person compared to a boat trip - they do the same thing!!

As for the beach in front of the resort, walk along the beach about 100-200 yards or so north of the north resort (easier now since they cut most of the thorny trees) get in the water and swim about 50-100 yards out and just float back to the resort. That's the general direction of the current.

Good luck to the newly(to be)weds


----------



## saluki (Aug 22, 2011)

We had a great trip a few years ago with Captain Woody

More expensive than the group trips, but you can totally customize your itinerary & activities.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2011)

Honolua Bay is an excellent snorkling spot (inside cover of Maui Revealed)- however, is not w/o its own issues.  Make sure you clean your ears (as well as other body parts) as soon as you get back to the villa - the water by the 'shore' entry is filthy with dirt/leaves from run-off.  Robin ended up with ear infection one year that was soon after snorkling there.

hey! how about turtle videos right off of WKORV last Dec...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q8O_6cptGQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IRKQVTxTaM

we really enjoyed the Trilogy trip over to Lanai


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> Honolua Bay is an excellent snorkling spot (inside cover of Maui Revealed)- however, is not w/o its own issues.  Make sure you clean your ears (as well as other body parts) as soon as you get back to the villa - the water by the 'shore' entry is filthy with dirt/leaves from run-off.  Robin ended up with ear infection one year that was soon after snorkling there.



If it's been raining - go another day.  It's super murky when it rains and there is run-off from the stream that runs into the bay.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> If it's been raining - go another day.  It's super murky when it rains and there is run-off from the stream that runs into the bay.



we have snorkled there several times - that 1st 25-50 feet has always been a drag.  That water-shed generally has flow from above. I just get in/out as fast as possible after dealing with those slippery rocks (which I dilake more than the dirt/leaves).  It is beautful once you get out to the coral (more so than WKORV), but not without effort (as with most things in life)


----------



## zsn (Aug 22, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> I just get in/out as fast as possible after dealing with those slippery rocks (which I dilake more than the dirt/leaves).  It is beautful once you get out to the coral (more so than WKORV), but not without effort (as with most things in life)



Completely agree with the murky first 50 or so feet. However, one minor observation: there is a somewhat non-obvious cement ramp (presumably an abandoned boat ramp) right in the middle of the rocky shoreline, slightly to the left of the trail's end. This is by far the easiest entry to the bay. It is even easier than the conventional beach entry. You can stand on the slightly sloping ramp to put on your fins, without being rocked back and forth by the surf, and without sand getting in, all over the place.


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 22, 2011)

These are all such great suggestions. I'm getting excited for them. I asked  but she said we can't come with them,ungrateful child  (haha)  . Any other suggestions ? They want to go zip-lining and maybe jeep 4 wheeling, action type sports.....


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to you all my mom rating went up a notch or two and zsn thanks for the rental tip, they weren't sure if they should bring their own. 

Patti


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2011)

Thomfam said:


> Thanks to you all my mom rating went up a notch or two and zsn thanks for the rental tip, they weren't sure if they should bring their own.
> 
> Patti



If that is an issue, I recommend that they at least bring their own snorkels.  Sharing snorkels does not appeal to me at all!  We bring our own snorkels and masks, and rent fins at Boss Frogs or Snorkel Bobs.  Don't rent at the resort beach shack - it's super expensive!


----------



## Thomfam (Aug 22, 2011)

Good point, I didn't  think of that, yuck. They're trying to pack light but the fins take up the most room.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 22, 2011)

zsn said:


> Completely agree with the murky first 50 or so feet. However, one minor observation: there is a somewhat non-obvious cement ramp (presumably an abandoned boat ramp) right in the middle of the rocky shoreline, slightly to the left of the trail's end. This is by far the easiest entry to the bay. It is even easier than the conventional beach entry. You can stand on the slightly sloping ramp to put on your fins, without being rocked back and forth by the surf, and without sand getting in, all over the place.



Yes - I use the ramp - it is still nasty. Tempted to come from other side (south) and snorkel across.  I will see again in a few weeks. Yeah!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 23, 2011)

I love, love, loved Ziplining.  We went to the Skyline Eco-Adventures on Haleakala.  My reco is to book it several months out (longer for major holidays) because it sells out.  

The day of the Zipline, pack a picnic lunch and then make it a day on Haleakala. BTW, it's chilly there, so dress in layers. I think they require long pants and gym shoes already, but bring along a jacket.


----------



## gregb (Aug 23, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> Yes - I use the ramp - it is still nasty. Tempted to come from other side (south) and snorkel across.  I will see again in a few weeks. Yeah!



Where do you park?  At the lot on top of the hill before the road descends to the curve?  Or do you drive down to the bottom and find a place in the "jungle" at the curve?  What time do you go to find an open parking place?

We snorkeled the bay once, from a sail boat (forget which one).  But I have been hesitant to try to enter from the shore, given all the warnings about the area.  I am also somewhat worried about the locals being unhappy with tourists "invading" their place.  Have you run across any of that attitude?

Greg


----------



## DavidnRobin (Aug 23, 2011)

gregb said:


> Where do you park?  At the lot on top of the hill before the road descends to the curve?  Or do you drive down to the bottom and find a place in the "jungle" at the curve?  What time do you go to find an open parking place?
> 
> We snorkeled the bay once, from a sail boat (forget which one).  But I have been hesitant to try to enter from the shore, given all the warnings about the area.  I am also somewhat worried about the locals being unhappy with tourists "invading" their place.  Have you run across any of that attitude?
> 
> Greg



I have never had an issue with parking - right where it curves (low point in road) there is plenty of room to park, but I understand you can park higher up (before the curve) and walk down.  Do not pay attention to the No Trespassing signs - the trial that goes to the 'beach' is not on private property.

The locals are fine and friendly IME - in fact they sell all sort of items right before the beach - outside of where they live.  Maui Revealed discusses snorkling at Honolua Bay very well.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 23, 2011)

Whenever we go to Honolua Bay, we park at the second parking lot (near the bridge) and pay the attendant $5 per carload.  It's much closer and you traverse over a dry creek bed then on to the boulders where the ramp is.    We often stop and chat with the locals.  I suppose you can look at it as extortion, but my car has never been broken into while parked there.   (Although back in '09, the police were there as we were leaving.  Apparently robbers had targeted the girl manning the cash box.)   

BTW, Honolua Bay was being targeted by developers as of last year.  There is a grass roots movement to save it.  It looks pretty strong, but could probably use more support. 

http://www.savehonolua.org/


----------



## zsn (Aug 23, 2011)

gregb said:


> Where do you park?  At the lot on top of the hill before the road descends to the curve?  Or do you drive down to the bottom and find a place in the "jungle" at the curve?  What time do you go to find an open parking place?
> Greg



There are actually two parking lots (three if you count the one on the far side of the road) at "jungle" at the bottom of the curve, about 50 feet apart, either side of the sometimes-active creek - the creek is truly day-to-day. In June, on a Tuesday the creek was bone dry and there was nearly knee-deep water on Friday!!

Most of the time, if you are there before 9 am there should be plenty of parking. Besides, there is quite a bit of turnover in the mid morning - but that's a bit dicey.

The locals are not an issue. Of late, the family which owns the land has decided not to fight, and actually has a couple of guys do a briefing to every group of snorkelers - safety and what to see. They are also seeking "suggested donations" for the upkeep - I'd recommend a small donation for each visit (we put $5 in the jar each time we were there).


----------



## gregb (Aug 24, 2011)

DavidnRobin said:


> . . . Do not pay attention to the No Trespassing signs - the *trial* that goes to the 'beach' is not on private property.



Freudian slip???  Is the trail really that bad?  

Greg


----------



## gregb (Aug 24, 2011)

zsn said:


> The locals are not an issue. Of late, the family which owns the land has decided not to fight, and actually has a couple of guys do a briefing to every group of snorkelers - safety and what to see. They are also seeking "suggested donations" for the upkeep - I'd recommend a small donation for each visit (we put $5 in the jar each time we were there).



Thanks for the info.  I think it only fair to throw a little money in the pot.  After all, if I was going to one of the California State Beaches (the ones that will remain open, that is), I would have to pay to park. 

Greg


----------

